# Loss of audio on OTA channels only



## salem66 (Feb 1, 2006)

I may be late to the party but does anyone have a fix for this?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Apparently not. E* is working on it ....


----------



## hrr101 (Jan 31, 2006)

I think i have the same problem, was working fine then the voices left and only the music stayed...I have the 411 receiver and a reset did not help...I hope they fixed it but havent checked today...


----------



## Portland Pete (Apr 16, 2006)

This is a software issue. There's no known release date yet. Could be tomorrow or it could be months. Nobody knows. Very frustrating. I'm sitting here at home trying to watch local digitals and... no audio on most. so tired of it.


----------

